# Chrome trim around driver's interior door closing 'cubbyhole' is split...



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

....and was enough to slice my thumb a bit, resulting in blood and a band-aid. I have a piece of masking tape covering it now. Looks real nice, LOL!

Had the new part ordered and am told it's on back order, sigh.

Bought the car in Jan. '17 and like that it's as solid as the day I bought it, and our roads are terrible. This, and a 'check engine' light recently, are the only two things I've had it in for besides oil changes and tire rotations (now has 24K miles).

They reprogrammed the ECM and said that '4 times out of 5' that takes care of the light (code was for oxygen sensor). So far, so good...after a couple weeks or so.

Anybody else have the chrome trim issue on the driver's door interior door panel?

I've used 93 octane all summer; just moved down to 89 this tankful and in winter will go back to 87.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Try a piece of clear self adhesive plastic lamination or carpet shield. It'll look better for now.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen several brands do this and several members reported it happening to their cars a few years ago.

I don't know if it is lousy chrome or a reaction to certain skin oils....

Rob


----------



## AuditorBill (Jan 6, 2017)

The part (the finger indentation and plastic piece around the window controls on the driver's door) just came in this past week. I have to schedule an appointment for installation as it takes about an hour, I'm told.

It's not the dealer's fault, but this part was ordered near the end of September and it's in the fourth week of November.

Come on Chevrolet, it's 2018; you're better than that.


----------

